# Tug stops



## Relic (Feb 17, 2011)

There's 3 holes for screws to fit thru and the knob in the middle...which direction do the 2 holes need to face is it toward the front or facing the back or does it matter?? l can't find a decent pix to go by and they didn't come with any directions..


----------



## RhineStone (Feb 17, 2011)

Huh?






Does it look like this?






There are usually multiple holes for the tug stop post to fit, for adjustment's sake. You just unscrew the post and put it in another hole.

Myrna


----------



## Relic (Feb 17, 2011)

Okie dokie mine don't look like yours at all..and they are one piece nothing to move back and forth thats why l asked how there suppose to get attached..where did you get those are they for a big horse cart..do they fit a mini cart?? Holy crap do l even have the right thing..


----------



## RhineStone (Feb 17, 2011)

I have no idea if the ones I posted are mini size. I just copied that photo from the Iowa Valley website. I would think that considering the tugs are supposed to be in the front of the post, that the two holes would be in the front with the one in the back. Otherwise, you have a lot of brass hanging out behind the tug.

Myrna


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 17, 2011)

RhineStone said:


> I have no idea if the ones I posted are mini size. I just copied that photo from the Iowa Valley website. I would think that considering the tugs are supposed to be in the front of the post, that the two holes would be in the front with the one in the back. Otherwise, you have a lot of brass hanging out behind the tug.


I would agree with this, although I have no idea if that's the way we installed them on my cart or not.



I wouldn't want the screws scratching and maybe weakening the leather on my tugs, so I'd want to make sure they were smooth once the heads nestled into the recessed holes.

I do wish they'd sell one of the adjustable stop models for mini vehicles as that would make life SO much easier when switching between horses. All that I've found available is the model Relic shows....

Leia


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 18, 2011)

TUGS (another thing on my long list of things that I don't know about) :::wanders off, scratching head:::





Books ordered - check

Date set to attend 1st event - check


----------



## RhineStone (Feb 18, 2011)

Knottymare said:


> TUGS (another thing on my long list of things that I don't know about) :::wanders off, scratching head:::


Otherwise known not-so-correctly as "shaft loops" (things that hold up the shafts)

Myrna


----------



## Annabellarose (Feb 18, 2011)

Myrna is correct; the long part (with two holes) pointing toward the front, the short part (with one hole) pointing toward the back. I have a set just like this.


----------



## Minxiesmom (Feb 18, 2011)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> I do wish they'd sell one of the adjustable stop models for mini vehicles as that would make life SO much easier when switching between horses. All that I've found available is the model Relic shows....
> 
> Leia


This is my dilema! I am afraid to put them on for the 36" horse, who needs to be further forward in the shafts. But, what happens when using the same cart on a 33" horse? Do I have to move them and have more holes in the shafts?


----------



## RhineStone (Feb 18, 2011)

If it makes anyone feel better, I don't use them at all. Yes, there are some turnouts where they are appropriate, but if you use breeching, the advantage to using them is minimal comparatively.

Myrna


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 19, 2011)

Unfortunately, for a show cart which will be used without breeching they are very important. Any suggestions for us, Myrna?

Leia


----------



## Relic (Feb 19, 2011)

Well we screwed ours on OMG big job to get them even on both sides..harnessed up the gelding the cart was bought for and seems to work good for him...also harnessed the stallion who also needs to use this cart so we don't need to haul 2 carts but different body type so isn't going to pan out..drilled a second set of holes and we're good to go now. l sure wish they sold the adjustable ones for the minis doesn't look as nice with extra holes on the wooden shaft but what can ya do..we don't use breeching and have no plans to anytime soon. Seems to me the wooden shafts are a lot slicker then the medal ones those we didn't have a problem with on the jerald so never had or even thought of using the tug stops till now..


----------



## RhineStone (Feb 20, 2011)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Unfortunately, for a show cart which will be used without breeching they are very important. Any suggestions for us, Myrna?


Yup, you can use thimbles, or be a rebel and use breeching.


----------



## ruffian (Feb 20, 2011)

I just found a place for thimbles and bought them. I don't think you will be able to use the same cart for a 33" and a 36" horse.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Feb 21, 2011)

Minxiesmom said:


> This is my dilema! I am afraid to put them on for the 36" horse, who needs to be further forward in the shafts. But, what happens when using the same cart on a 33" horse? Do I have to move them and have more holes in the shafts?



Ours are placed on the shafts where the bend is. We have no problem fitting the 32" guy and the 35" guy in any of our Jeralds with the stops placed there.


----------

